# Baking Eco-Earth to dry it out a little



## sunnyle (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey guys, to prep for the 2-3 new T's I'm getting this weekend at Repticon Raleigh, I decided to go ahead and prepare a brick of Eco-Earth
The sub came out more moist than I had anticipated
I have heard of baking the sub to dry it out ( I can't leave it out in the sun because A) its been overcast all week B) rainy) ) 
Are there any specific temps and duration for baking eco earth to become more dry?


----------



## samatwwe (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not sure on temps but I always make it ahead of time and let it dry over time. It takes weeks though lol. You can also spread it out thin and it will dry quick. I put a heat lamp on it to speed things up.


----------



## DVMT (Jan 14, 2015)

With little time to dry it out, I'd splurge on a bag of the already dry stuff at this point.

Damon


----------



## viper69 (Jan 14, 2015)

sunnyle said:


> Are there any specific temps and duration for baking eco earth to become more dry?


Yes - not so hot you start a fire [emoji13]


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 14, 2015)

i use the oven to bake my eco.. just be sure you keep it low.. also i go in and stir mine around every so often.. when i put it in the oven i make holes with my fingers so it bakes a little more even... stir it up and if i can make more holes so it can cook thru... just dont fall asleep it WILL.. also dont be too scared. it will smell like scorched earth when cooked for a bit... [i love it] but if it stinks to you maybe open a window..

---------- Post added 01-15-2015 at 12:43 AM ----------




viper69 said:


> Yes - not so hot you start a fire [emoji13]


*has sadly learned this one the hard way when a cat batted at a fly and turned it up from 275 to ~400 =\


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 14, 2015)

Next time, don't add as much water  as the instructions suggest. Put some in, let soak a bit and then peel off what is moistened until you hit dry, add more water. Repeat as necessary. Takes a little more time, perhaps, but you make up for it with a lesser drying time.

One hot summer, I spread it out in one of those big aluminum foil things you cook a turkey in and st it on the roof. That accelerated the drying process a bit. I only did it because oven-drying it would have made the house too hot even at a low oven settings. But during colder periods, I use the oven as others suggest.


----------



## z32upgrader (Jan 15, 2015)

Take some of the screens off your windows, elevate them off the floor with some books or something and spread the eco-earth out on the screens.  Spread a sheet out under it all to catch what falls through, and turn on the fan to circulate the dry winter air across and through the substrate.  That should get everything dry in a hurry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

